# Goodbye Chilli



## MiniLopMad (Feb 8, 2015)

R.I.P baby boy. You meant the world to me. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423376821.226506.jpg


28th of March 2013 - 6th of February 2015


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 8, 2015)

8th of Feb sorry


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about chilli


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss--he was a gorgeous bunny. Rest in peace and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 10, 2015)

Thankyou  Im sure that he's reading these messages from heaven and hanging out with his girlfriends.


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss, he was such a handsome boy
Our Dilly would have loved him


----------

